
Show HN: Xenon – E2E Typescript Protractor Page Object Framework - joemcelroy
https://github.com/ten-eleven/xenon
======
joemcelroy
Im Co-author of Xenon. We use it for our public and internal projects both
angular and react. We use it for Searchkit!

Love to hear your thoughts on the project.

